# Great relationship boring sex life!



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok so I've been in a relationship for 6 years.

And it's basically great apart from in the bedroom!

She's just boring in bed! I struggle.to even get get a bj and when I do its not the greatest. She doesn't try new positions she doesn't go with the moment and it's almost always planned.

Any ideas of how I can change her mind set?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

its taken you six years to realise she gives a crap bj?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Has she got a sister?


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds like you've got a great friend there.

Show her some porn.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

she's clearly getting the D from elsewere...saw a thread on womans.net about a lady who cant be ****d sucking her boyfriend of 6 years small cock cause she was getting some of the midget down the street


----------



## Tank85 (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to my world. And I'm only 2 years in, ha! I should end it really, but I know it'd destroy her and I'd feel majorly ****ing guilty over it! Goddamn it, why do I have to be such a nice guy, haha!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

2 choices. . .

1. Put up with it.

2. Get a bit on the side.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tank85 said:


> Welcome to my world. And I'm only 2 years in, ha! I should end it really, but I know it'd destroy her and I'd feel majorly ****ing guilty over it! Goddamn it, why do I have to be such a nice guy, haha!


Well you're not being a nice guy are you, you're wasting her time and yours in a relationship that is ultimately gonna go nowhere.

A relationship without sex is a friendship, don't be with someone just because it's easy, you could be missing out on meeting the person you're truly meant to be with.

I've been there myself and it only gets worse the longer it goes on, after 5 years it ended messily for me, if there's no sex then one person will stray. Fact.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

There will be far more people in the same position than will ever care to admit.

Long term relationships seldom reflect xhamster.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Well you're not being a nice guy are you, you're wasting her time and yours in a relationship that is ultimately gonna go nowhere.
> 
> A relationship without sex is a friendship, don't be with someone just because it's easy, you could be missing out on meeting the person you're truly meant to be with.
> 
> I've been there myself and it only gets worse the longer it goes on, after 5 years it ended messily for me, if there's no sex then one person will stray. Fact.


To be fair, he's not saying there's no sex, just that it's boring and her oral skills are poor.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The Sweeney said:


> To be fair, he's not saying there's no sex, just that it's boring and her oral skills are poor.


Granted, I was quoting the other guy though. 

But to be honest, if it lacks in the bedroom then it's gonna go stale anyway. The OP's bird sounds uninterested, I was like that with my ex because I stopped fancying her, which was the beginning of the end.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't get a bit on the side. I do believe if you wana fcuk then just be single. I've tried talking and it always ends up in an argument! I guess Ima just have to put up with it! Better then having some who's a great lay but always a stray!


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Granted, I was quoting the other guy though.
> 
> But to be honest, if it lacks in the bedroom then it's gonna go stale anyway. The OP's bird sounds uninterested, I was like that with my ex because I stopped fancying her, which was the beginning of the end.


She wants sex. But she just wants it boring!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Or alternatively you say it's making you unhappy within your relationship.
> 
> Look; life is really, REALLY easy when you become aware you're in full control of your own happiness. If everytime you talk about it, and you are sure you're being reasonable, it ends up in an argument then WHY the hell are you with this woman?


You want him to sit the girl down and tell her that her rubbish bj's are making him unhappy... Good luck with that OP.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> she's clearly getting the D from elsewere...saw a thread on womans.net about a lady who cant be ****d sucking her boyfriend of 6 years small cock cause she was getting some of the midget down the street


What's more worrying is your sniffing around woman's. Net mate haha


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone wonder if his Mrs may be on another forum asking the same questions?

Just talk to her and be honest, not to fecking honest though haha


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just talk with her, or leave her.

You sure it's not you though? Been showering on the regular? :lol:


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

You have yourself a nice lady who, obviously is not a whore, probably has a lot of self respect with good moral values. I can understand you're frustration and disappointment, so maybe do like these lads have said and have a reasonable talk with her. Personally, you should be happy that her oral skills aren't impressive. That's obviously under the assumption that you're planning on making this lady your wife. Just my opinion on the situation lol.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

T100 said:


> What's more worrying is your sniffing around woman's. Net mate haha


I live a very sheltered life


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> Ok so I've been in a relationship for 6 years.
> 
> And it's basically great apart from in the bedroom!
> 
> ...


Tell her to put some effort in, if she still doesn't and it's p1ssing you off, dump her or just accept your sh1t sex life.


----------



## rumpoldstilskin (Dec 19, 2014)

I feel your pain, with this one for two years now, only wanted a quick jump as she had a cracking ass and that's what Uni was all about- can't get rid of her now.

Sex Is fine but she's majorly lazy as! And the fine ass is now a sack of spuds as she's more sedate than a tortoise! Even paid for a years gym membership and she's been once in 9 months! Wtf- want to swop GF's? Haha


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

rumpoldstilskin said:


> I feel your pain, with this one for two years now, only wanted a quick jump as she had a cracking ass and that's what Uni was all about- can't get rid of her now.
> 
> Sex Is fine but she's majorly lazy as! And the fine ass is now a sack of spuds as she's more sedate than a tortoise! Even paid for a years gym membership and she's been once in 9 months! Wtf- want to swop GF's? Haha


Glad I'm not alone lol, sounds like me


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Obviously it's more common then I thought! Maybe I've watched too much porn and expect more. And yea I'm half way through.paying off the wedding so she will be.my wife!


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Just wait till she gets a ring on that finger then it'll be twice a year if your lucky by the sound of it.


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

rumpoldstilskin said:


> I feel your pain, with this one for two years now, only wanted a quick jump as she had a cracking ass and that's what Uni was all about- can't get rid of her now.
> 
> Sex Is fine but she's majorly lazy as! And the fine ass is now a sack of spuds as she's more sedate than a tortoise! Even paid for a years gym membership and she's been once in 9 months! Wtf- want to swop GF's? Haha


I remember my first week at uni surrounded by stunning young ladies, I don't think any of them had piled on less than three stone after six months :lol: leaving home they were free to eat and drink to excess as they pleased :laugh:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Been in the exact same position with my wife.

You need to talk to her, just tell her if she isn't going tobfullfil your sexual needs then you are going to get it from elsewhere, its then up to her put out or get out.


----------



## Matt-EP-1984 (Nov 7, 2014)

I know how it feels bein with the same girl for years even if she is fit as **** still gets boring

change after all those years is amazing even for a fat munter lol not saying pull a bird on side that cost money and causes to much trouble and us lads always get caught

So this Xmas treat yaself get down to ya local massage parlour

It can be nerve rackin to begin with if it's your first visit to a knockin shop

but once ya blown ya beans in a Russian chicks mouf you'll forget all about your birds crap bjs

And your relationship can survive and flourish

without the temptation of sneakin around cheating etc

You'll feel over the moon

Merry Xmas


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tell her you wanna tie her up and blind fold her.

Then ram it up her @rse. Should be interesting!


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Maybe she lacks from experience. Not to be a dick but have you ever looked at yourself? Do you give her amazing head? Do you try to get her all hot and bothered(foreplay) before having sex? Try going out and buying her some hot lingerie. Make her feel sexy and make it all about her. Have some cocktails to loosen her up. Tell her how hot she looks. Spend some time kissing and playing with her before moving in for sex.

Once you have her turned on, guide her with what you want. Don't tell her she sucks at giving head. As she starts doing it, say not like that. I like when you.....Wouldn't you want her to help guide you if when you went down on her, you weren't hitting her her spot how she liked. Have you given her an earth shattering orgasm?? If you have, you would know it.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I dumped a chick once because she didn't give head. On paper she was perfect wife material, but I like my dick being sucked so she had to go lol


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Mate , it is what it is. Maybe that's just her, doesn't mean she doesn't fancy you or is going off you, also consider yourself lucky,I'm know birds who don't give blowjobs, period. At least she puts out....

Ok so she don't throw you around the bedroom, so what, if you left her for another, what's to say it's gonna be any better, she may do another position, but may not cook, wash up, keep house clean, look the business...

Forget about all the sh1te comments about has she got a sister, bang the neighbour etc, etc, half these pr1ks probably still play with there tool within there bedroom in the parents house..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mate she needs guiding. Discreetly teaching not only how to be more interesting for you but also how to enjoy it more herself.

I recently slept with a girl that had come out of a 6 year relationship with a guy with a tiny nob that just did missionary. She genuinely thought everyone was just exaggerating that sex was good, she thought it was normal that it was boring. Needless to say after a few sessions of guidance and reassurance she's fuukin awesome now! She started off with an inch of my nob in her mouth at most, now she's fully gagging, dribbling and gipping to take it all untill she's almost sick. She's a vicar's daughter FFS hahaha.

Just guide her to show her how much fun passion etc can become


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Are you supporting her financially?

If she is taking care of her share of the rent and the run of things.. Thats a good sign.. ( could be seen this way as she is not staying around for support, and getting the dick on the side )

maybe shes just not really that sexual.. or.. is bored of the same techniques for 6 years.. and very few broads are really talented at bjs let alone be interested in havin a sour sausage in her mouth lol$%^&*

Yeah, you should really be discussing this with her.. its not that delicate.. its going to be worse as time goes on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Give her a massage one night, take your time to really get her gagging for it. Don't go straight in for the V. Tease her until she's begging you for it. My Mrs said she's only been with blokes that are all about them and because of that thought sex was sh1t until she got with me.


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

Mine is the opposite- Boring relationship Great sex life!

It's not so much boring, just that we're at each others throats quite a lot.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Give her a massage one night, take your time to really get her gagging for it. Don't go straight in for the V. Tease her until she's begging you for it. My Mrs said she's only been with blokes that are all about them and because of that thought sex was sh1t until she got with me.


I've come across this loads. Guys that jump straight in there, quick missionary pump then roll over n go sleep. A satisfied woman will always be a better lay than one you've gone at like "pig at tater"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've come across this loads. Guys that jump straight in there, quick missionary pump then roll over n go sleep. A satisfied woman will always be a better lay than one you've gone at like "pig at tater"


It's true. Surprising what they'll be up for when you get them properly in the mood lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tank85 said:


> Welcome to my world. And I'm only 2 years in, ha! I should end it really, but I know it'd destroy her and I'd feel majorly ****ing guilty over it! Goddamn it, why do I have to be such a nice guy, haha!


Sorry to butt in......that's not being a nice guy ..it's being a div.... ( meant in the nicest possible way) wasting life.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DC1 said:


> 2 choices. . .
> 
> 1. Put up with it.
> 
> 2. Get a bit on the side.


CORRECTION.....Put up with it or get rid


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

For the past few months I've been dating a lovely man but our relationship is at risk because he can't get it up. He says he fancies me and always seems turned on. Sometimes he gets hard - but when we try for sex he loses his erection. On the few occasions he has got hard, he doesn't orgasm. I've always been a very sexual person and would like a lot of sex. We're hardly having any. I find it difficult to orgasm even if he tries other things because I keep thinking. Why can't he have proper sex with me? from your girl friend lol( if you not happy then move on its for the best )


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

xjx said:


> You have yourself a nice lady who, obviously is not a whore, probably has a lot of self respect with good moral values. I can understand you're frustration and disappointment, so maybe do like these lads have said and have a reasonable talk with her. Personally, you should be happy that her oral skills aren't impressive. That's obviously under the assumption that you're planning on making this lady your wife. Just my opinion on the situation lol.


I'm i the only one who didn't get this :confused1:


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> CORRECTION.....Put up with it or get rid


Well yeah I guess you could do that too!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think some men don't realise that women are built differently than them. Women are more emotional, where a bloke will just about fvck any woman no matter what mood they're in or even if they don't like the woman. A woman needs to feel sexy,appreciated,loved etc. My Mrs was in full 'man-hating mode' when I met her,her ex used to beat her up etc and she didn't trust men at all. Took me a long time to gain her trust and bring the animal out in her lol.Now she's dirtier than me haha .......well almost.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DC1 said:


> Well yeah I guess you could do that too!


Should! :whistling:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

This thread shows one thing very well.....

there aren't many on here who are in long term relationships!

If you have a great relationship after 6 years then you're doing REALLY well.. just make a bit more of an effort yourself in the bedroom and the rest will come in time, dont make a thing out of what you dont like and guide her towards the things that you do.

the giving for receiving question is a good one too.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Two words: Zip Ties

and go.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I think some men don't realise that women are built differently than them. Women are more emotional, where a bloke will just about fvck any woman no matter what mood they're in or even if they don't like the woman. A woman needs to feel sexy,appreciated,loved etc. .


Except when they're on a night out, pi$$ed up and whoring it about like tramps.

They're emotional and 'complicated' when it suits.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i had a brilliant relationship with my wife however we just grew apart , sex became a chore and boring despite having a varied sex life and after 9 years we split , i do miss her very much and i have begun thinking sex is not a big deal but it is really as if your not having good sex then your not really in a good relationship but more of an easy convenient one .


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, did I post this without knowing? Sounds just like me. Sex had become regimented and very sporadic. When we first met Id only be home for weekends and we'd have sex 4-5 times a weekend, now we're living together have a kid it's twice a week average and she almost plans it she'll ask me at 1pm are we having sex tonight or not so I can sort myself out, why not just jump on my face, be a bit spontaneous. She will try new positions and lon as they're not awkward and require flexibility. I bought a sex toy and she was literally giggling like a child whilst I was using on her for first 5 minutes, then she began to enjoy it and thought of it's really good, before she was like no it's dirty using stuff like that, boring as ****! I had to buy it and literally force it upon her I knew she'd enjoy it. She does give a good BJ though just not as often as I'd like, she'd prefer a quickie 90% of the time, cause she's always tired and a lot of the time she wants to go sleep by 9pm which is what she does when I'm away. I know she ain't getting the D from anywhere else though, but I have got the V elsewhere once before, not proud of it but I work away a lot and she won't even sex talk with me via the phone or anything no dirty pics whilst I'm gone for 6 months, think I got a cleavage picture once actually... Wahoo! Anyway were 3 years married and have a child, hard to just throw it all away!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I think some men don't realise that women are built differently than them. Women are more emotional, where a bloke will just about fvck any woman no matter what mood they're in or even if they don't like the woman. A woman needs to feel sexy,appreciated,loved etc. My Mrs was in full 'man-hating mode' when I met her,her ex used to beat her up etc and she didn't trust men at all. Took me a long time to gain her trust and bring the animal out in her lol.Now she's dirtier than me haha .......well almost.


Lucky fvcker my mrs is like a Victorian nun, no sexual desires no fantasies. Whereas I'm up for almost anything haha, dirty bastard but I'm caged!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Lucky fvcker my mrs is like a Victorian nun, no sexual desires no fantasies. Whereas I'm up for almost anything haha, dirty bastard but I'm caged!!!


I had to work at it though mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

naturalun said:


> Wow, did I post this without knowing? Sounds just like me. Sex had become regimented and very sporadic. When we first met Id only be home for weekends and we'd have sex 4-5 times a weekend, now we're living together have a kid it's twice a week average and she almost plans it she'll ask me at 1pm are we having sex tonight or not so I can sort myself out, why not just jump on my face, be a bit spontaneous. She will try new positions and lon as they're not awkward and require flexibility. I bought a sex toy and she was literally giggling like a child whilst I was using on her for first 5 minutes, then she began to enjoy it and thought of it's really good, before she was like no it's dirty using stuff like that, boring as ****! I had to buy it and literally force it upon her I knew she'd enjoy it. She does give a good BJ though just not as often as I'd like, she'd prefer a quickie 90% of the time, cause she's always tired and a lot of the time she wants to go sleep by 9pm which is what she does when I'm away. I know she ain't getting the D from anywhere else though, but I have got the V elsewhere once before, not proud of it but I work away a lot and she won't even sex talk with me via the phone or anything no dirty pics whilst I'm gone for 6 months, think I got a cleavage picture once actually... Wahoo! Anyway were 3 years married and have a child, hard to just throw it all away!


some of them camels are sexy cnuts though so your one off is ok :laugh:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

A honest conversation explaining how you feel is the only way forward. Explain you feel that your sex life is one sided, you put most of the work into it and feel like she does not desire you - which is hurtful.

If she does not take onboard your feelings and makes no effort to address them, then you can either put up with the way things are for the rest of your life, or you can tell her that you want a break to think about your future. Go spend a few nights in a hotel, if that doesn't shake her up then nothing will.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Archaic said:


> A honest conversation explaining how you feel is the only way forward. Explain you feel that your sex life is one sided, you put most of the work into it and feel like she does not desire you - which is hurtful.
> 
> If she does not take onboard your feelings and makes no effort to address them, then you can either put up with the way things are for the rest of your life, or you can tell her that you want a break to think about your future. Go spend a few nights in a hotel, if that doesn't shake her up then nothing will.


Having to passively aggressively 'threaten' your partner to 'perform' in the bedroom is at best putting off the inevitable.

I want my partner to 'want to', not do so out of obligation - nothing would be more of a turn off.

At the end of the day, some women are naturally horny and that way inclined, others aren't - trying to change their intrinsic personality and character is an exercise in futility as far as I'm concerned.

Just remember fella's - no matter how hot, sexy and gorgeous a woman is, somewhere, some bloke is bored of sex with her and tired of all her siht.

The same of course goes the other way, naturally.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

sledgehammer123 said:


> Maybe she lacks from experience. Not to be a dick but have you ever looked at yourself? Do you give her amazing head? Do you try to get her all hot and bothered(foreplay) before having sex? Try going out and buying her some hot lingerie. Make her feel sexy and make it all about her. Have some cocktails to loosen her up. Tell her how hot she looks. Spend some time kissing and playing with her before moving in for sex.
> 
> Once you have her turned on, guide her with what you want. Don't tell her she sucks at giving head. As she starts doing it, say not like that. I like when you.....Wouldn't you want her to help guide you if when you went down on her, you weren't hitting her her spot how she liked. Have you given her an earth shattering orgasm?? If you have, you would know it.


THIS 100%


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

my ex was like this, may as well been fvcking one of them blow up dolls. ended in huge arguments every time I said about it ended up leaving her best thing I done


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I dumped a chick once because she didn't give head. On paper she was perfect wife material, but I like my dick being sucked so she had to go lol


Same bro. But there was a lot else wrong with her. Would prolly have been able to tolerate that sh!t a lot longer though if she'd have sucked my lil guy a bit.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

The Sweeney said:


> Having to passively aggressively 'threaten' your partner to 'perform' in the bedroom is at best putting off the inevitable. I want my partner to 'want to', not do so out of obligation - nothing would be more of a turn off.At the end of the day, some women are naturally horny and that way inclined, others aren't - trying to change their intrinsic personality and character is an exercise in futility as far as I'm concerned.Just remember fella's - no matter how hot, sexy and gorgeous a woman is, somewhere, some bloke is bored of sex with her and tired of all her siht.The same of course goes the other way, naturally.


How is that a threatenen your partner into performing in the bedroom??? It's called expressing your feelings, the way you actually feel, in a open and frank adult conversation.If the woman does not take onboard that her behavior is hurting hurting her partners feelings and makes no effort to change then it's bye byes.That is no threat, it's a statement of fact.Or do you suggest he says nothing and just ends it, or say nothing and puts up?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> my ex was like this, may as well been fvcking one of them blow up dolls. ended in huge arguments every time I said about it ended up leaving her best thing I done


What was her argument out of interest?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

The Sweeney said:


> What was her argument out of interest?


always "I'm too tired" and her favorite position was missionary would go on top for about 30 seconds before complaining being to worn out, fvck that.

my new mrs is like a porno star in comparison


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> always "I'm too tired" and her favorite position was missionary would go on top for about 30 seconds before complaining being to worn out, fvck that.
> 
> my new mrs is like a porno star in comparison


Time to take the lead in that case mate


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Archaic said:


> makes no effort to change then it's bye byes.That is no threat, it's a statement of fact.


I see that as a threat - i's warning that unless you do something, I'm going to do something - it's a threat no matter which way you word it. Cause and effect - action or consequence.

In my opinion he would be correct to voice his concerns about how he feels, but not issue an ultimatum (threat). It is then up to her to decide if she wants to put the effort into the relationship where it's lacking. If she doesn't then he has a simple choice.

Just my opinion.

If someone issued me an ultimatum, I'd not react well.

If someone voiced a concern and left it at that, I'd take it on board and give it some thought then decide if it's something I was willing to act upon.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> always "I'm too tired" and her favorite position was missionary would go on top for about 30 seconds before complaining being to worn out, fvck that.
> 
> my new mrs is like a porno star in comparison


That would be a deal breaker for me also.

Glad you're sorted now.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

tigerdel said:


> Ok so I've been in a relationship for 6 years.
> 
> And it's basically great apart from in the bedroom!
> 
> ...


I've been in similar relationships and also the other way round where the sex was awesome but the relationship was ****.

I know which one's sustainable long term, for me anyway


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

speaking of poor blow jobs, why is it that women have no problem giving you pointers on your technique when you're giving them oral but if you try to advise them on their skills they get all shirty about it ? lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

The Sweeney said:


> I see that as a threat - i's warning that unless you do something, I'm going to do something - it's a threat no matter which way you word it. Cause and effect - action or consequence.
> 
> In my opinion he would be correct to voice his concerns about how he feels, but not issue an ultimatum (threat). It is then up to her to decide if she wants to put the effort into the relationship where it's lacking. If she doesn't then he has a simple choice.
> 
> ...


I did not say to give het an ultimatum did I. You took a snippet of my post to make it look that way.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Id take her out for breakfast and have a calm conversation and just tell her you are worried about the relationship as there is less interest in sex and experimentation , tell her you worry it means the relationship might get into trouble or that she is somehow bored with you ( as opposed to threaten her with a stick ) dont make it all her fault its not. Dont discount that shes sexually bored with you. Never make it her fault if you do , shes pull the shutter down and your screwed.. Flanking its better. I had the same thing with my own longer term partner and a well crafted approach helped a lot to create an openness thats made our sex life a whole lot better .. Her blowjobs have come on leaps and bounds too.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I did not say to give het an ultimatum did I. You took a snippet of my post to make it look that way.


All I'm saying bud is that if he asks her to do something or change her behaviour or else he's going to leave her, I can't see that as being anything other than a threat? I'd certainly feel it was if my wife said it to me.

I think he should definitely talk to her, but not issue an ultimatum is all I'm saying - not if he wants a positive outcome.

EDIT: Having said all that, I've never had a decent BJ in my life, so can't really comment! :lol: :sad:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't talk really, me and my misses goes through stages sometimes it 2-3 times a day, sometimes it's only 1-2 a week, even go 1-2 weeks without sex sometimes!

We hardly ever have sex at night in bed before going sleep though, Its mostly always spontaneous, which isn't always the best as I'd rather shoot my load and go sleep lol


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Big Ste said:


> I can't talk really, me and my misses goes through stages sometimes it 2-3 times a day, sometimes it's only 1-2 a week, even go 1-2 weeks without sex sometimes!
> 
> We hardly ever have sex at night in bed before going sleep though, Its mostly always spontaneous, which isn't always the best as I'd rather shoot my load and go sleep lol


Kids will soon fcuk all that up for you! :lol:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

The Sweeney said:


> Kids will soon fcuk all that up for you! :lol:


Got kids mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

andyboro said:


> This thread shows one thing very well.....
> 
> there aren't many on here who are in long term relationships!
> 
> ...


I've had a 4 year and a 5 year relationship, plus many shorter ones in between, and once the sex goes stale and dries up you're just friends.

She doesn't like sex and argues when the issue is raised? Doesn't sound like a great relationship to me, sounds like someone that knows there's a huge problem but won't confront it for whatever reason.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Smitch said:


> I've had a 4 year and a 5 year relationship, plus many shorter ones in between, and once the sex goes stale and dries up you're just friends.


My view is a little different i guess. Sex will always go a bit stale - how cant it, no matter what you do/how much variation there is, its still the same person!

a relationship built on the reliance on physical acts will always fail eventually IMO.

My Mrs is my friend first - she has to be seeing as how I intend on having her around for the rest of my life. The prospect of putting up with someone day in, day out just because they were a bit of a dirtbag in the bedroom doesn't sound like much fun to me.

that said, I have no complaints on the sex front.. maybe that's why I think this way.

Its always going to be a tough subject to broach - even with the most delicate touch its still saying 'look love, you're a bit cr*p in bed' but the inability to talk about it may be a sign of greater communication issues, I'd be more concerned about those.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The Sweeney said:


> EDIT: Having said all that, I've never had a decent BJ in my life, so can't really comment! :lol: :sad:


 @IGotTekkers hook this poor man up!


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Big Ste said:


> Got kids mate


Fair play.

Having kids in our house makes spontaneous sex impossible as they're both young and the Mrs is always stressed and up the wall.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Just blast one up the choccy molehole and she'll be reet.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

The Sweeney said:


> All I'm saying bud is that if he asks her to do something or change her behaviour or else he's going to leave her, I can't see that as being anything other than a threat? I'd certainly feel it was if my wife said it to me.
> 
> I think he should definitely talk to her, but not issue an ultimatum is all I'm saying - not if he wants a positive outcome.
> 
> EDIT: Having said all that, I've never had a decent BJ in my life, so can't really comment! :lol: :sad:


I wish i never had, my first girlfriend at 16 used to suck me like a dyson after school every day, took it like a champ with no hesitation. It's left me expecting it with every other girl lol.

I always wear them down to take it in the end


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I wish i never had, my first girlfriend at 16 used to suck me like a dyson after school every day, took it like a champ with no hesitation. It's left me expecting it with every other girl lol.
> 
> I always wear them down to take it in the end


 :lol:

For me it just doesn't feel that great. Ok, it's nice, but it would take some awesome kind of technique, a lot of time, a lot of patience and a lot of them doing stuff to themselves at the same time to get me there.

My partners have always got bored or jaw ache before the big finale - that's right, I've NEVER finished the job from a BJ. Ever.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

The Sweeney said:


> :lol:
> 
> For me it just doesn't feel that great. Ok, it's nice, but it would take some awesome kind of technique, a lot of time, a lot of patience and a lot of them doing stuff to themselves at the same time to get me there.
> 
> My partners have always got bored or jaw ache before the big finale - that's right, I've NEVER finished the job from a BJ. Ever.


I've never shot my load from BJ... Never, no matter how good they've been!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

The Sweeney said:


> Fair play.
> 
> Having kids in our house makes spontaneous sex impossible as they're both young and the Mrs is always stressed and up the wall.


We both work shifts so we both end up at home during the day when kids are at school some days, even when there not though, if there down stairs you've got the bathroom or bedroom. When there upstairs you've got the kitchen 

Mine are 4 and 8 so still got baby gates on kitchen and top/bottom of the stairs for the youngest so hear them coming anyway when the gates open!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I just don't get it, I mean yes a long term relationship cannot be only based on sex so you must share some interests and love your partner but I would never start a relationship with someone boring on the bed.

Said that I am married and we are together from about 6 years and sex is great and got better doing the years, she love to explore and get better and she's also open minded about fantasy and stuff, then yes, we share interests and we love each other also but the sexual side is the foundation of an healthy relationship


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Big Ste said:


> We both work shifts so we both end up at home during the day when kids are at school some days, even when there not though, if there down stairs you've got the bathroom or bedroom. When there upstairs you've got the kitchen
> 
> Mine are 4 and 8 so still got baby gates on kitchen and top/bottom of the stairs for the youngest so hear them coming anyway when the gates open!


Fair play to you - my Mrs won't entertain the idea if the kids are in the house unless they are fast asleep in bed.

I've suggested quickies before when they've been playing downstairs etc but she says she can't relax.... oh well.

Only problem I have is that by the time we end up in bed its late and I'm utterly destroyed from dead lifting or squatting so can barely manager a want, let alone banging away.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> I've never shot my load from BJ... Never, no matter how good they've been!


Your not fuuking her throat to the right rythm then...... I don't finish leaving a woman to do as she wants..... Grab her hair and persuade her into the correct speed etc


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

I blame porn.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> Ok so I've been in a relationship for 6 years.
> 
> And it's basically great apart from in the bedroom!
> 
> ...


Has the sex always been this way?

Many reasons to as of why her sex drive has taken a dip.

Can be anything such as hormones, have you had kids?

Stress, what does she do?

Confidence issues.

Could also be she is getting it else where and is just comfy with you so wont leave but that's the worst side of it, it could just come down to not being sexually compatible it depends on what you two were like in the beginning.

Helpful tips: Get off the internet, sit her down and talk to her (word it correctly) no, "sex is a bit **** bab ennit" or "you cant give a blowie".

Think about what your going to say, Id recommend opening with, "babe can we talk about us please" if she shrugs it off from there leave it until she's in a better mood. fact is mate women are mental their brains have a all sorts of crazy sh1t going on it them, so choose your timing.

She might be thinking the exact same thing about you.

So once you have spoken about it...your paths are.

She took it well and she feels the same and wants to spice things up...from here you adventure into new sexual areas and find out what you both like.

OR

She shrugs it off and doesn't seem at all interested...you leave her. Sex in a relationship is as important as trust and love its self.

That's all I have to say right now, let me know what she says when you bring up the talk.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

xjx said:


> I blame porn.


#mumsnet :lol:


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> #mumsnet :lol:


It sets the bar high when it comes to sex. lol


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been with my Wife for 7 years... Our sex life gets better, and more adventurous as time goes by.

She's 4 months pregnant now and going through that amazing horny stage they go through so its as much as we can get right now.

We've got the dirty 30's to look forward to from next year too! :beer:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

no-way said:


> I've been with my Wife for 7 years... Our sex life gets better, and more adventurous as time goes by.
> 
> She's 4 months pregnant now and going through that amazing horny stage they go through so its as much as we can get right now.
> 
> We've got the dirty 30's to look forward to from next year too!


Best make the most of that horny stage mate even if it is like mounting a giant pink turtle, it will soon go once the baby is here and will take a lifetime to get back


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

T100 said:


> Best make the most of that horny stage mate even if it is like mounting a giant pink turtle, it will soon go once the baby is here and will take a lifetime to get back


This is our 3rd mate.

After our 2nd (who was 3 on Friday) we were back at it after 7 days! haha :whistling:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

no-way said:


> She's 4 months pregnant now and going through that amazing horny stage they go through so its as much as we can get right now


No sex for 6 weeks after birth, and depending on how her hormones recover and how knackered she is from sleep deprivation, it could be another year on top of that before she wants you like she does now.

Congrats tho mate, and enjoy the puss while you can lol


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Archaic said:


> No sex for 6 weeks after birth, and depending on how her hormones recover and how knackered she is from sleep deprivation, it could be another year on top of that before she wants you like she does now.
> 
> Congrats tho mate, and enjoy the puss while you can lol


As above mate, we've not had not problem before.

But thanks for the congrats, we found out we're having another boy (that'll make 3). It was after blasting and cruising for 10 months, came off in July, conceived in Aug... Go sperm go... haha


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

no-way said:


> This is our 3rd mate.
> 
> After our 2nd (who was 3 on Friday) we were back at it after 7 days! haha :whistling:


7 days jesus, my Mrs was still sitting on a rubber ring at that point haha, having kids really messed her hormones up for a good while after, even managed to turn her from a red head to brunette in 6 months, how the feck that happened I don't know


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

T100 said:


> 7 days jesus, my Mrs was still sitting on a rubber ring at that point haha, having kids really messed her hormones up for a good while after, even managed to turn her from a red head to brunette in 6 months, how the feck that happened I don't know


Yeah I know a few friends who it affected real bad.

We only tried again for a girl, and this seemed a different pregnancy for her so far but turns out its another boy, so hopefully she'll not have a tough time as it progresses.

The first 4 weeks afterwards (the zombie) stage, aren't much fun though i'll admit.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

no-way said:


> As above mate, we've not had not problem before. But thanks for the congrats, we found out we're having another boy (that'll make 3). It was after blasting and cruising for 10 months, came off in July, conceived in Aug... Go sperm go... haha


You lucky then mate My mrs was in pain every time we had sex for year after having our boy, so understandbly she didn't want it often.Once our girl was born 14 months later tho it seemed to fix her plumbing, which I was happy about!!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Archaic said:


> You lucky then mate My mrs was in pain every time we had sex for year after having our boy, so understandbly she didn't want it often.Once our girl was born 14 months later tho it seemed to fix her plumbing, which I was happy about!!


Haha, I bet mate!


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

xjx said:


> It sets the bar high when it comes to sex. lol


My wife often surfs mumsnet and the default knee jerk reaction to all sexual problems is that the husband is watching porn. Every single fcucking time.

None of them dare to ask why.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I told my mrs long ago if she didn't want me watching porn then I would need to make some sex vids of us to go on my mobile, for [email protected] in work etc - and also would require regular pussy pics for the [email protected] bank too!

She told me to go fcuk off


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

Archaic said:


> I told my mrs long ago if she didn't want me watching porn then I would need to make some sex vids of us to go on my mobile, for [email protected] in work etc - and also would require regular pussy pics for the [email protected] bank too!
> 
> She told me to go fcuk off


Had an identical conversation. Ended in an identical outcome


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

The Sweeney said:


> My wife often surfs mumsnet and the default knee jerk reaction to all sexual problems is that the husband is watching porn. Every single fcucking time.
> 
> None of them dare to ask why.


I view porn very differently from 'real' sex. It serves a different purpose and as such isn't a judgement on the person I am in a relationship with.

I can see why women feel threatened to some extent but I reckon that just means they don't communicate properly with their other half.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I told my mrs long ago if she didn't want me watching porn then I would need to make some sex vids of us to go on my mobile, for [email protected] in work etc - and also would require regular pussy pics for the [email protected] bank too!
> 
> She told me to go fcuk off


my conversation ended up with me filming emptying the little general all over her chops lol

Still have a good tug to a dirty blonde on pornhub every now and then though


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> my conversation ended up with me filming emptying the little general all over her chops lol Still have a good tug to a dirty blonde on pornhub every now and then though


I spunked in her eye ball by 'accident' once... She hasn't let me paint her face since lol..


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I spunked in her eye ball by 'accident' once... She hasn't let me paint her face since lol..


she doesn't get a choice, just pull out and BANG!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol boys this thread ....seriouslyyyyy funny :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol boys this thread ....seriouslyyyyy funny :lol:


All this dirty talk working for you yeah?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> All this dirty talk working for you yeah?


It's just hilarious...bj technique right and wrong zapping in the eye (not nce :nono: ) and u and ur dyson!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol boys this thread ....seriouslyyyyy funny :lol:


Was Loling at the same.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It's just hilarious...bj technique right and wrong zapping in the eye (not nce :nono: ) and u and ur dyson!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


i loved that girl, she was special. anything else is just like a light breeze in comparison lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Was frothing at the same time.


Corrected for you.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Corrected for you.


Oh you only wish lol.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh you only wish lol.


don't need to wish, was gifted with magic hands.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> don't need to wish, was gifted with magic hands.


I'll believe that when I see it.

Or do you mean magic self ****ing hands?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I'll believe that when I see it.
> 
> Or do you magic self ****ing hands?


it's more of a feel it to believe it rather than see it....


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> it's more of a feel it to believe it rather than see it....


Well you don't keep your promises. So that'll never happen lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well you don't keep your promises. So that'll never happen lol


busy lad  my bad! ha


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> busy lad  my bad! ha


Hahaha naughty fibber more like. !!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahaha naughty fibber more like. !!


ha the day i'm single i'm banging at your door....

then banging against the door. XD


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> ha the day i'm single i'm banging at your door....
> 
> then banging against the door. XD


All the way from Hong Kong. Pmsl!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> All the way from Hong Kong. Pmsl!!


hong kong lol?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> hong kong lol?


Twitter covo.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Twitter covo.


oh yeah lol

"police arrested two kids yesterday, one was drinking battery acid, the other was eating fireworks. they charged one and let the other go" xD


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> oh yeah lol
> 
> "police arrested two kids yesterday, one was drinking battery acid, the other was eating fireworks. they charged one and let the other go" xD


And the fish. Don't forget the fish.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> i loved that girl, she was special. anything else is just like a light breeze in comparison lol


At what point did u tell her u loved her though?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> At what point did u tell her u loved her though?


After good job is done of course


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> After good job is done of course


But...if good job was rubbish...she won't care if u love her not


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> At what point did u tell her u loved her though?


before, but it wasn't real love anyway.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> But...if good job was rubbish...she won't care if u love her not


many ladies have hoovered me up expecting love, they have been mislead.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> many ladies have hoovered me up expecting love, they have been mislead.


Don't be fooled sunshine...ladies know exactly what they are doing


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be fooled sunshine...ladies know exactly what they are doing


Oi feminist, shut it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Oi feminist, shut it.


Lol..shut before u get dysoned!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..shut before u get dysoned!


You offering to hoover me up? You're not even a real feminist are you?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> You offering to hoover me up? You're not even a real feminist are you?


No don't push it.

Iv been chained to a gate before and have a dislike for most men on here does this count as feminist?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No don't push it.
> 
> Iv been *chained to a gate before* and have a dislike for most men on here does this count as feminist?


Kinky.


----------



## kieronchatts (Dec 23, 2014)

Well I'm 8 years in married for 3 and last 2 years gone down hill big time lucky if I get a jump every 3 mths and unlike some I'm calling it a day I even started body building hoping it would turn her on nope plenty of offers from other women just not the wife so as bad as it seems should end otherwise u will shag anything that comes ur way and she will find out In end and that really will **** her up bad


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Kinky.


Lol nooooo I havnt really I take it bk. And kinky is a very old fashioned word!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

kieronchatts said:


> Well I'm 8 years in married for 3 and last 2 years gone down hill big time lucky if I get a jump every 3 mths and unlike some I'm calling it a day I even started body building hoping it would turn her on nope plenty of offers from other women just not the wife so as bad as it seems should end otherwise u will shag anything that comes ur way and she will find out In end and that really will **** her up bad


Did u not see this coming before u got married? I mean surely she can't have gone from active sx life to once every 3 month can she?


----------



## kieronchatts (Dec 23, 2014)

Honestly didn't see it coming or maybe just didn't want and was hoping just a blip that she would over come guess I was really wrong


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Try rimming


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No don't push it.
> 
> Iv been chained to a gate before *and have a dislike for most men on here* does this count as feminist?


Flirty fishing at its subtlest.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Did u not see this coming before u got married? I mean surely she can't have gone from active sx life to once every 3 month can she?


Its called marriage.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Its called marriage.


I think that says more about you than anyone else.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Flirty fishing at its subtlest.


Flirty? Nope not on here ..definitely not


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its called marriage.


But he as with her 5yr then got married so surely if it was tht bad u wouldn't get wed.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> But he as with her 5yr then got married so surely if it was tht bad u wouldn't get wed.


When women get wed they expect the man to change

When men get wed they expect the woman to stay the same.

Neither works out that way. :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Flirty? Nope not on here ..definitely not



View attachment 163370


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> View attachment 163370


Huh?


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

clichés FTW


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

In my experience, the better the sex the more fragile the relationship (and quite often, the more bonkers the woman!). In fact I've been in relationships where it was quite literally ONLY the sex that kept me in the relationship! Shallow? Yes, I certainly was! 'Was' being the operative word - but even now to some extent, when I feel really horny, I sometimes miss those relationships....

But quite honestly, these days, I'm glad that's mostly out of my system. At last I can now have a brilliant relationship with someone I genuinely care about and get on with rather than be with someone just because they do threesomes, love being filmed, photographed, dressed up, covered in come and generally happy to let me abuse them. And I know all that stuff sounds (and is!) brilliant - but believe me finding someone you can really have a 'relationship' with is actually far better than all that once you actually realise it.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> In my experience, the better the sex the more fragile the relationship (and quite often, the more bonkers the woman!). In fact I've been in relationships where it was quite literally ONLY the sex that kept me in the relationship! Shallow? Yes, I certainly was! 'Was' being the operative word - but even now to some extent, when I feel really horny, I sometimes miss those relationships....
> 
> But quite honestly, these days, I'm glad that's mostly out of my system. At last I can now have a brilliant relationship with someone I genuinely care about and get on with rather than be with someone just because they do threesomes, love being filmed, photographed, dressed up, covered in come and generally happy to let me abuse them. And I know all that stuff sounds (and is!) brilliant - but believe me finding someone you can really have a 'relationship' with is actually far better than all that once you actually realise it.


Many people spend much of their lives looking for someone who can offer both.

In my (very limited) experience, the hornier, dirtier and more sexually confident, the higher the maintenance and more volatile the woman**

**Your mileage may vary. Colours may fade. Contents may settle during transit etc...


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Has the OP even bothered to reply at all after after his post?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sledgehammer123 said:


> Has the OP even bothered to reply at all after after his post?


Nope he's talked her into a bj:thumbup1:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I couldn't have a relationship without a good sex life

I could have a sh*t relationship with a good sex life, I've done it before :/ one girl was a total psycho weirdo, she lied about everything, everyone hated her and I was her only friend. But she did everything I asked sexually and was a complete nympho, it lasted 18 months

My last mrs was definitely the best looking girl I've been out with, decent personality, really laid back and chilled out but slowly but surely sex dried up. She didn't once make me cum with her hands or her mouth and when we did have sex it was the same **** every time - ended up leaving her

If I'm with a girl and the sex is good I'll do anything to make her happy, if it starts to slip so does my niceness - vicious circle

Hope it works out mate, force feed her some porn lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> In my experience, the better the sex the more fragile the relationship (and quite often, the more bonkers the woman!). In fact I've been in relationships where it was quite literally ONLY the sex that kept me in the relationship! Shallow? Yes, I certainly was! 'Was' being the operative word - but even now to some extent, when I feel really horny, I sometimes miss those relationships....
> 
> But quite honestly, these days, I'm glad that's mostly out of my system. At last I can now have a brilliant relationship with someone I genuinely care about and get on with rather than be with someone just because they do threesomes, love being filmed, photographed, dressed up, covered in come and generally happy to let me abuse them. And I know all that stuff sounds (and is!) brilliant - but believe me finding someone you can really have a 'relationship' with is actually far better than all that once you actually realise it.


I doubt I'll ever agree with you

Suppose I'm only 24, but I can't see it


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Just try it on with her and if she doesnt want it just cry really badly that usually works and when she gives you a bj cry right in the middle of it and tell her she sucks at it. She will see you as the alpha male doing this because you get what you want by crying. I use the crying technique to get what i want for christmas and birthdays works everytime. Good luck


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Simple. Get rid. What is the point of a missus who don't like sex??

Find another ASAP, they are out there.

No chance would I hang about in a relationship like this.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

armor king said:


> Just try it on with her and if she doesnt want it just cry really badly that usually works and when she gives you a bj cry right in the middle of it and tell her she sucks at it. She will see you as the alpha male doing this because you get what you want by crying. I use the crying technique to get what i want for christmas and birthdays works everytime. Good luck


Ffs that's the last technique I thought I'd here on here lol!

Obviously it's more common than you realise!

Well it's Christmas tomorrow so maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be fooled sunshine...ladies know exactly what they are doing


i fail to see what they got out of it, apart from a mouth full of man yoghurt!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I think that says more about you than anyone else.


Im not married


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

armor king said:


> Just try it on with her and if she doesnt want it just cry really badly that usually works and when she gives you a bj cry right in the middle of it and tell her she sucks at it. She will see you as the alpha male doing this because you get what you want by crying. I use the crying technique to get what i want for christmas and birthdays works everytime. Good luck


your avi, is just like the weirdest.

Can you just not.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> i fail to see what they got out of it, apart from a mouth full of man yoghurt!


Knowing they made the guy cum....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> i fail to see what they got out of it, apart from a mouth full of man yoghurt!


That's coz men are blind .....who dosnt need that extra ounce of protein


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> That's coz men are blind .....who dosnt need that extra ounce of protein


i like you, you can stay.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Knowing they made the guy cum....


they have the need, the need, to please.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> i like you, you can stay.


Careful ....middle name #blackwidow


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Careful ....middle name #blackwidow


you can eat me anytime you want.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> I doubt I'll ever agree with you
> 
> Suppose I'm only 24, but I can't see it


At 24 I would never have agreed with myself either! At your age I was cheating on my wife with as many women as I could! Even at 34 I was only interested in how 'dirty' women could be. At 44 after two failed mariages and numerous failed relationships I was just starting to see things differently. Now at 53 I am so glad to have found someone I feel like a true partner to. I'm married 9 years now and would never risk ruining it just for an offer of some wilder sex. Not that the sex is bad - in fact it's pretty good - but just not on that wild level of some of my previous relationships.

As is said so many times, bollocks definitely get in the way of good decision making.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> At 24 I would never have agreed with myself either! At your age I was cheating on my wife with as many women as I could! Even at 34 I was only interested in how 'dirty' women could be. At 44 after two failed mariages and numerous failed relationships I was just starting to see things differently. Now at 53 I am so glad to have found someone I feel like a true partner to. I'm married 9 years now and would never risk ruining it just for an offer of some wilder sex. Not that the sex is bad - in fact it's pretty good - but just not on that wild level of some of my previous relationships.
> 
> As is said so many times, bollocks definitely get in the way of good decision making.


a great quote i once read was something like the below

"you won't marry me, you won't last with me, but i'll be the one you think about while you have polite sex with your boring wife when your 40"


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> a great quote i once read was something like the below
> 
> "you won't marry me, you won't last with me, but i'll be the one you think about while you have polite sex with your boring wife when your 40"


Good one. I think I have quite a few go-to girls in my head if ever any extra encouragement is needed.....


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> your avi, is just like the weirdest.
> 
> Can you just not.


Iv got a collection of masquarade masks i love em, have to be the full masks though not the half ones


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Saw the thread title and thought our lass had been on here again.

Panic over.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> you can eat me anytime you want.


Sighhhh see always these offers when a girls dieting ....oh Sod's law


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Granted, I was quoting the other guy though.
> 
> But to be honest, if it lacks in the bedroom then it's gonna go stale anyway. The OP's bird sounds uninterested, I was like that with my ex because I stopped fancying her, which was the beginning of the end.


This is happening right now with me. We had the talk yesterday and she's near enough been crying since. Except during pizza and eurovision, we got along, as friends. I feel majorly guilty for saying it though, and leaving her in tears.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> This is happening right now with me. We had the talk yesterday and she's near enough been crying since. Except during pizza and eurovision, we got along, as friends. I feel majorly guilty for saying it though, and leaving her in tears.


well sure if its over make a clean break and move on don't be dithering lifes too short


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> This is happening right now with me. We had the talk yesterday and she's near enough been crying since. Except during pizza and eurovision, we got along, as friends. I feel majorly guilty for saying it though, and leaving her in tears.


Been there.

If there's no sex you literally are just mates though, and it's not fair keeping someone hanging on cos you don't want to hurt them, in the long run you will only hurt them more.

Breaking up with someone you have been with for years and also live with is probably one of the hardest things you'll ever have to do, utterly horrible situation to have to go through.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Every relationship hits some sort of lul in the bedroom at some point and for different reasons, you need to find out the reasons before doing anything drastic like ending the relationship

Women are more understanding when it comes to things like this, maybe because us guys have more of a need for sex I'm not sure but you'll find it more difficult to find a woman you can be close with than one who wants sex every day of the week


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

tigerdel said:


> Ok so I've been in a relationship for 6 years.
> 
> And it's basically great apart from in the bedroom!
> 
> ...


I'm the same mate. 5 years in everything had always been great apart from that bit. Mind you tho since I become a van driver I am always to knackerd anyway so it's not to bad anymore lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

T100 said:


> you'll find it more difficult to find a woman you can be close with than one who wants sex every day of the week


The other way round surly?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> The other way round surly?


Sorry didn't put that to well, little girls not well and telling me off for being on my phone and not watching her

I meant if you split with a long term partner due to lack of sex you'll meet someone else and be at it like rabbits, but more than likely be in the same situation before long


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Do guys ever ask themselves why their long term partners dont want to have sex with them as often?

Seems guys always moan about the woman without looking at themselves.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

What makes it harder is that she's not from this country. She's lived here nearly 4 years, spent two of them with me. She doesn't really have any friends here for support, so it's a case she up and leaves the country she's spent 4 years in, starting all over again back in Lithuania.



Smitch said:


> Been there.
> 
> If there's no sex you literally are just mates though, and it's not fair keeping someone hanging on cos you don't want to hurt them, in the long run you will only hurt them more.
> 
> Breaking up with someone you have been with for years and also live with is probably one of the hardest things you'll ever have to do, utterly horrible situation to have to go through.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> What makes it harder is that she's not from this country. She's lived here nearly 4 years, spent two of them with me. She doesn't really have any friends here for support, so it's a case she up and leaves the country she's spent 4 years in, starting all over again back in Lithuania.


Mail order bride?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Mail order bride?


Unfortunately no, otherwise it'd be return to sender and a full refund.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> Unfortunately no, otherwise it'd be return to sender and a full refund.


Lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> What makes it harder is that she's not from this country. She's lived here nearly 4 years, spent two of them with me. She doesn't really have any friends here for support, so it's a case she up and leaves the country she's spent 4 years in, starting all over again back in Lithuania.


lmao so much for hot foreign women! you'd be better with a sturdy old british one more reliable


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> What makes it harder is that she's not from this country. She's lived here nearly 4 years, spent two of them with me. She doesn't really have any friends here for support, so it's a case she up and leaves the country she's spent 4 years in, starting all over again back in Lithuania.


That's not a nice situation to be in, but equally, pity is not a good basis for a sound relationship. And let's face it, without wanting to sound too cvntish it's not your fault she has no mates.

We all have choices in life, it was her choice to move here, no one was forcing her too.

It's harsh, but sometimes things just don't work out.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao so much for hot foreign women! you'd be better with a sturdy old british one more reliable


Nah, Aussie birds are the way forward.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

T100 said:


> Sorry didn't put that to well, little girls not well and telling me off for being on my phone and not watching her
> 
> I meant if you split with a long term partner due to lack of sex you'll meet someone else and be at it like rabbits, but more than likely be in the same situation before long


If that's what both parties want then that's ok, but it's not always the case and I'm glad I didn't settle for second best in any of my long term relationships and got out of them.

I've got so many mates that just settled for what they had, had kids etc when they knew deep down the bird they were with wasn't really for them and are now 40 odd years old and only see their kids when they can get access.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

for 6 years did you ever manage to get the timing right so BOTH of you cum at the same time? and fakers do not need to respond :whistling:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Smitch said:


> That's not a nice situation to be in, but equally, pity is not a good basis for a sound relationship. And let's face it, without wanting to sound too cvntish it's not your fault she has no mates.
> 
> We all have choices in life, it was her choice to move here, no one was forcing her too.
> 
> It's harsh, but sometimes things just don't work out.


It makes you wonder what the fvck these foreign women are thinking, moving to a country where they know no one so they have no support if things go badly for them. It's not like they're guaranteed to meet a good man and live happily ever after.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> It makes you wonder what the fvck these foreign women are thinking, moving to a country where they know no one so they have no support if things go badly for them. It's not like they're guaranteed to meet a good man and live happily ever after.


My bird had only been here a few months when we met, been together a year now.

She has family here though, had enough money to survive a good long while without working and owns her own place back home, and even then it's still a big thing to be living in another country on your own.

I sure as fvck wouldn't leave to live in another land without a decent back up plan in place in case it all went tits up.


----------

